# Christmas tree 2020



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2020)

Went up and pretended we were pioneers, surviving winter, doing my worst Paul Bunyan imitation. But it's a fun day. Knee deep snow not too bad. But it's the hidden holes that get you. Letting the snow melt off before putting it in place and decorating.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## jasonb (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, it is a pretty nice looking tree. I always feel a little conflicted - cutting a live tree from the forest. But then the forestry dept encourages the practice to thin the forest, which doesn't happen as often naturally as it should. Very specific rules where you can cut, how close to another tree, how close a road, stream or lake, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 2, 2020)

Well, an organization in our subdivision took tree donations for charity and we won one of them. We really didn’t realize how tall it was. Tree, ornaments, lights, even an extension cord. This is our first large tree since we got together, have been concerned due to cat and dogs, but we have one now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2020)

Instant Christmas tree. Awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 2, 2020)

Going out tomorrow for our tree at a local tree lot. It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 3, 2020)

We usually put up our 12' tree when the kids are here for T-day. But this is 2020 and the wife ordered a 7' tree for this year

@DLJeffs Love your story and the tree. Outside action shots would be great. You did take some of the harvest????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 3, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> We usually put up our 12' tree when the kids are here for T-day. But this is 2020 and the wife ordered a 7' tree for this year
> 
> @DLJeffs Love your story and the tree. Outside action shots would be great. You did take some of the harvest????


Sorry, I didn't bring my camera on the tree safari. Between carrying the chain saw and trying not to disappear in a hole in the snow, I am glad I didn't have my camera, it would have gotten buried in snow. My phone camera is garbage so i don't use it.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 3, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Sorry, I didn't bring my camera on the tree safari. Between carrying the chain saw and trying not to disappear in a hole in the snow, I am glad I didn't have my camera, it would have gotten buried in snow *or the pictures may have gone viral! LOL*. My phone camera is garbage so i don't use it.


Oh well!! But I did fix it for you LOL


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 3, 2020)

If you tie a mask on your camera does it prevent your photos from going viral?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 3, 2020)

Am I the only one trying to talk the wife out of a tree?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 3, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Am I the only one trying to talk the wife out of a tree?


yep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 4, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Am I the only one trying to talk the wife out of a tree?


Nope - But I don't have to talk her out of it - we both have thought for a few years now, it is nicer if we let our daughter have the tree at her condo. Whole lot easier! Bah Humbug X10!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 5, 2020)

Progress made today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

